# Has PC gone too far?



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

I believe it has.  When "everything" is subjected to the microscopic examination to find something that "offends", I think some have allowed themselves to go well beyond the bounds of what normal society finds reasonable in an effort to be offended. There is a vast chasm between harmless and hurtful.  Men are constantly shown on TV ads as juvenile, immature, inept and insensitivity but I don't see them on these message boards declaring war on anyone.  If this post upsets anyone, I am sorry but we all do have our opinions.  This was mine.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

So, what is your actual gripe? Is it some instance of political correctness or the way the advertising industry operates?
If the former, please elaborate. If the latter, then complain to the appropriate regulating authority if such a thing exists in your state.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> So, what is your actual gripe? Is it some instance of political correctness or the way the advertising industry operates?
> If the former, please elaborate. If the latter, then complain to the appropriate regulating authority if such a thing exists in your state.


You misunderstand.  I have no "gripe".  I let things like the TV advertising roll off like water off a duck.  My focus here is upon the need by some to throw the PC blanket over every thing they personally find offensive.  Nothing more Warri.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

What have you got about modern advertising that compares to these?

(A series of Mad Men era ads and their modern equivalents)

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/t...king-all-over-women-thing-to-the-next-level-1


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You misunderstand.  I have no "gripe".  I let things like the TV advertising roll off like water off a duck.  My focus here is upon the need by some to throw the PC blanket over every thing they personally find offensive.  Nothing more Warri.



If I find something offensive I say so but why is it called "political correctness"? That always seems like a put down to me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't intend to post any ads that depict men as inferior humans.  I matters not to me.  That is my point, let the ads live and don't get all frustrated about them.  Who cares?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

Warri, you are a self confessed "argument lover".  I don't intend to continue to banter this back and forth.  I expressed my opinion, nothing more.  I love ya but deal me out of the "argument".


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Warri, you are a self confessed "argument lover".  I don't intend to continue to banter this back and forth.  I expressed my opinion, nothing more.  I love ya but deal me out of the "argument".



:lofl: Sprung


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 3, 2015)

It's weird because back in the day there were a bunch of comedians who were not politically correct. Benny Hill comes to mind, I loved Benny Hill! But while they've gone all politically correct they've also passed a line from funny to totally gross. Amy Schumer and Judd Apatow and they are just crude, not funny at all.
 Henny and "Take my wife, please!". Abbott and Costello, George and Gracie. From recent times Lenny Bruce and Richard Pryor...foul mouthed but intelligent thought out routines.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure what this exchange was all about..


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not sure what this exchange was all about..


Forgivable!!  Like most of my posts it's just words!


----------



## imp (Nov 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Forgivable!!  Like most of my posts it's just words!



No one _enjoys _being ridiculed or "shot-down".:tongue:

imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2015)

imp said:


> No one _enjoys _being ridiculed or "shot-down".:tongue:
> 
> imp


  I do.  I crave attention!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Most people crave attention, but perhaps it is admiration, or maybe it is just masochism.  Your case is still open to classification...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Most people crave attention, but perhaps it is admiration, or maybe it is just masochism.  Your case is still open to classification...



I vote for masochism.

Of course, I'd vote for sadism if it were a choice here ... but that wouldn't be PC ...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2015)

Er, to get back to the original question here, I think the best way to deal with extreme political correctness is gentle ridicule. One example is an old Seinfeld show, where two of the characters are
wondering whether a guest coming for dinner is gay or not. Every time they mention the subject, they feel compelled to add, "Not that there's anything wrong with that!"  They repeat that line
so many times that the audience can see it coming and starts laughing before they get a chance to say it.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

:lofl: @ Phil


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

My guess is the the freedom of speech thing is very important to US citizens and something that trumps political correctness. But most people from other countries are careful to be respectful and not to mock the US, especially on this forum. No one here would say anything disrespectful to our American friends, would they?

In Canada we have PC is for a very good reason -- i.e. in the workplace we have a diverse population of many different ethnic groups and religions and it would be madness to let anyone say insulting and disrespectful things in the name of humour if we took the 'anything goes' and can't you take a joke attitude.  People need to be sensitive to each other and respect their diversity -- or chaos and hostility will reign and if not they will and do get fired.  

Also, if you are a fat person, you certainly would not like anyone making fun of your weight or something like a facial disfigurement, or if your are handicapped you don't want anyone calling you a 'crip' yet it in the past handicapped people were often ridiculed and called names.

And I have no idea what extreme political correctness would be, if someone would provide an example.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't like the term "political correctness" because in and of itself it seems to be derogatory. I don't like some of the convoluted English that tends to inhabit bureaucratic texts but that is a whole other subject. What one person calls political correctness another person considers to be simply good manners born out of respect for the feelings of others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> What one person calls political correctness another person considers to be simply good manners born out of respect for the feelings of others.




Well said Warri, I completely agree!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

I agree Warri, here people don't even use that expression - it is definitely passe, something that was heard decades ago. If someone is rude and disrespectful of another's ethnic background or personal attributes, they are considered boors and avoided or at worst, fired from their jobs.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have no gripe, Jim, I am not sure the point of your post.
Men should be annoyed sometimes. Speaking as a lady.
The media is frquently biased against men or masculinity.
(for example, constant references to testosterone in a flippant way)
Complain if you wish.


Sometimes  the truth needs to be known, even if it offends someone somewhere.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

Although it is not stated very clearly, my guess is that Jim is complaining that women are griping about men on this forum, yet men do not gripe about women on this forum? Is that it?

If so, I would have to disagree.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

No that's not it.  Every day we see some posters jump in and take others to task because they feel anothers post is somehow offensive to them.  I believe if we don't pick about many very unimportant things it would place greater emphasis on things much more important.  Cookie, before you decide I am so wrong in my belief I must tell you on this post I received four positive reps and they were ALL women.  It's better you not try to translate for me.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm all for concentrating on important things but there's the rub. The more important the issue, the more likely that the discussion will run hot.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

Aurora said:


> If you have no gripe, Jim, I am not sure the point of your post.
> Men should be annoyed sometimes. Speaking as a lady.
> The media is frquently biased against men or masculinity.
> (for example, constant references to testosterone in a flippant way)
> ...


Thanks for your post.  It's nice to see a newcomer.  You might want  to go to "Introductions" and say hi so we all know you are here.   Welcome to SF.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2015)

I also am somewhat confused as to the context of this thread. The type of political correctness referenced is not clear to me. Are we discussing adverts on tv which portray men as twits, obsessed with their testosterone levels? Certainly men of my 

aquaintance exhibit far more depth. Or is this closer to home, and an observation of female sf posters who have shared some discomfort with what they perceive as sexist comments which intentionally or not, objectify women? Is this perhaps, to some 

extent, a cultural or generational thing? I don't know. Confused.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I also am somewhat confused as to the context of this thread. The type of political correctness referenced is not clear to me. Are we discussing adverts on tv which portray men as twits, obsessed with their testosterone levels? Certainly men of my
> 
> aquaintance exhibit far more depth. Or is this closer to home, and an observation of female sf posters who have shared some discomfort with what they perceive as sexist comments which intentionally or not, objectify women? Is this perhaps, to some
> 
> extent, a cultural or generational thing? I don't know. Confused.


More the subject of the latter than the former.  I only used the men in TV as an example of something men could be uptight about, but aren't apparently.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, that's where I was sent down the wrong track. 
Were you being politically correct in not being more direct in your OP :grin:


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Well, that's where I was sent down the wrong track.
> Were you being politically correct in not being more direct in your OP :grin:


There goes Warri again.....


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

Jim, if you will you read my post again, you will see that I have used the words 'My guess' and later on the words 'If so'.  I was posting in response to Aurora's post, although there is nothing wrong in trying to interpret what you said, which could be more clear.  I'm not deciding you are wrong in your belief, as I'm not even sure what your belief is.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

Uncertainty is not always a bad thing.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, that was an exercise in futility.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Well, that was an exercise in futility.


But isn't exercise a good thing?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

Whimsy isn't altogether bad either. :lol:


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> But isn't exercise a good thing?



Jim, you leave us no alternative, we're going to have to take you to task!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Jim, you leave us no alternative, we're going to have to take you to task!


 Task?  Is that anywhere near Las Vegas?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

This conversation is getting truly bizarre.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

This entire thread has made no sense...   It's like when someone posts a vague status on facebook... Like..  Need your prayers today....   A plaintive cry for people to ask what's wrong...  lol!!   WTH Jim....   what's wrong...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 4, 2015)

You just had to be there QS.


----------



## Linda (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm just glad I didn't jump in here and post what I was going to say as it really had nothing to do with what the rest of you are talking about.  I guess I'll go ahead and say it, even though it will sound off topic.  To me this is a PC subject.  I don't understand why we are suppose to call black people "African American's" when a lot of them aren't from Africa.  I once had a beautiful very black daughter in law and she was from an island south of Cuba.  Nothing African about her.  Should I expect everyone to refer to me as the lovely "Scotch-Irish, English-Welch, German" Linda?


----------



## Cookie (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, Jim, You will be going for a ride.  

QS, is it a desperate cry for help?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm just glad I didn't jump in here and post what I was going to say as it really had nothing to do with what the rest of you are talking about.  I guess I'll go ahead and say it, even though it will sound off topic.  To me this is a PC subject.  I don't understand why we are suppose to call black people "African American's" when a lot of them aren't from Africa.  I once had a beautiful very black daughter in law and she was from an island south of Cuba.  Nothing African about her.  Should I expect everyone to refer to me as the lovely "Scotch-Irish, English-Welch, German" Linda?



 IMO we should abandon the concept of race altogether because it makes no sense scientifically. There are genetic variations but race makes no sense. Ethnic and cultural differences are significant but over time these differences fade and are no longer as relevant as they were for first and second generation immigrants. 

 I often wonder what an Australian is. In most people's mind the stereotype is a tall, lean, sun scorched white man, leaning on a post and rolling a cigarette. This is a total myth because nearly half of our population was born overseas or had an immigrant parent.

 I have my own personal test to determine whether to call someone an Australian without any qualification. I listen when they open their mouth. If they sound like an Aussie then they are an Aussie. For the older ones I sometimes ask whether they would like to return to the old country to die. Those that say no because their children and grandchildren are here have made the painful transition from foreigner to Australian. Colour is not a marker. We have descendants of Chinese gold diggers who have been here since the 1850s. They are not Chinese Australians. They are simply Australians like me. 

 I say ditch the qualifiers before the word American and ignore differences in skin colour and eye shape. They are just variations on a theme.


----------



## imp (Nov 4, 2015)

"you certainly would not like anyone making fun of your weight or something like a *facial disfigurement"

*Been there, had that  (at age 14), endured painful remarks from classmates, which ingrained mental scars lasting to this day. Teach kids to be loving, not hateful.   imp


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm just glad I didn't jump in here and post what I was going to say as it really had nothing to do with what the rest of you are talking about.  I guess I'll go ahead and say it, even though it will sound off topic.  To me this is a PC subject.  *I don't understand why we are suppose to call black people "African American's" when a lot of them aren't from Africa*.  I once had a beautiful very black daughter in law and she was from an island south of Cuba.  Nothing African about her.  Should I expect everyone to refer to me as the lovely "Scotch-Irish, English-Welch, German" Linda?



I have a question for you, where did you hear this was required, I for one nor any of the people I black/AA know have the titles as a requirement, there of course of few we don't like, but, you can call me April, you can call me brown skin woman, you can call me chocolate cutie, you may call me black or African American, please call me for a slice of cake if you so please, but, please stop posting this sort of nonsense as fact of which you might have heard from one or two people.


----------



## BobF (Nov 4, 2015)

In the US the word 'black' is OK and used in official federal documents.   All this concern about names for people in the US is just a waste of time and unnecessary all the time.     It is often necessary to describe who you are talking to or about.    All this pure marshmallow conversation will do is present some rather confused conversations.   Describing who you are talking to takes some good descriptions and that is not being hateful at all.

Look to your next tax form and see how the government identifies the different people that live in the US.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 4, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm just glad I didn't jump in here and post what I was going to say as it really had nothing to do with what the rest of you are talking about. I guess I'll go ahead and say it, even though it will sound off topic. To me this is a PC subject. I don't understand why we are suppose to call black people "African American's" when a lot of them aren't from Africa. I once had a beautiful very black daughter in law and she was from an island south of Cuba. Nothing African about her. Should I expect everyone to refer to me as the lovely "Scotch-Irish, English-Welch, German" Linda?



Linda, I can see how you might be confused. I suspect _some _Caucasian people have said black and then been firmly corrected by someone saying “Hey, don’t call me black, I’m African American.”

I don’t know if you’ve seen my picture or my mother’s and other relatives pics in this forum. NO ONE - not one, of my relatives or friends prefers the AA term (granted, there are many bi and tri racial people in my family)…however, they aren’t offended by it. We say black, and if someone says AA we just kind of let it go. But some people do prefer the term African American. (In the 80s and even 90s I recall a few older relatives still saying "colored")

Interesting point, because just last night I was listening to a discussion on Dr. Drew about this very issue. Audience members participated and there were some interesting comments. Most people of color in the audience indicated they do not like the term “African American”.

It’s strange, because I can remember when the term “colored” was used almost exclusively. Then in the late 1960s/early 1970s the term “black” became the term to use, but Caucasians often whispered it. I recall at a job interview at a large corporation in the early 70s the Personnel Mgr (that was before “HR”) said to me “We don’t have many blacks here, (he whispered “blacks”) …..he continued by saying “but once you prove yourself, you’ll be fine.”  I got the job, but suffice it to say there were occasional challenges from a racial standpoint.

FWIW #!, I know of several black forum members who haven't said anything yet in this thread. Hope they do, but maybe they prefer to just 'listen in'. :shrug:

FWIW #2 there are a couple of wonderful _Seinfeld _episodes about the "What should we call someone of another race or should we even say anything at all" issue. I crack up everytime I see the reruns. :laugh:


----------



## Linda (Nov 4, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I have a question for you, where did you hear this was required, I for one nor any of the people I black/AA know have the titles as a requirement, there of course of few we don't like, but, you can call me April, you can call me brown skin woman, you can call me chocolate cutie, you may call me black or African American, please call me for a slice of cake if you so please, but, please stop posting this sort of nonsense as fact of which you might have heard from one or two people.


AprilT I certainly am not going to call you a chocolate cutie or a slice of cake.  (And I bet if I did you would get mad as all get out). I am assuming by what you are saying here that you are black, I don't know what color anyone is on here except for the ones who post a photo of themselves.  I have known of several people, not personally, who have gotten extremely angry if they were not referred to as "African American".  Do you ever watch the news?  That's where I get a lot of my information.  When I talk to people I don't refer to them as being any color or nationality.  When I worked at the county there was one gal who got fired for not doing her job right and screamed it was cause she was "African-American".  I am not the one who fired her and she did not work in my department but that is the closest I've ever came to a situation like this.  So  to answer your question, Where did I hear this was required?  From MANY black people.  And MANY MANY more than one or two people.  I do not think it is nonsense for me to bring up an honest subject I was wondering about for a long time.  I have a right to state my opinion or questions on this forum as much as anyone else.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 4, 2015)

Linda said:


> AprilT I certainly am not going to call you a chocolate cutie or a slice of cake.  (And I bet if I did you would get mad as all get out). I am assuming by what you are saying here that you are black, I don't know what color anyone is on here except for the ones who post a photo of themselves.  I have known of several people, not personally, who have gotten extremely angry if they were not referred to as "African American".  Do you ever watch the news?  That's where I get a lot of my information.  When I talk to people I don't refer to them as being any color or nationality.  When I worked at the county there was one gal who got fired for not doing her job right and screamed it was cause she was "African-American".  I am not the one who fired her and she did not work in my department but that is the closest I've ever came to a situation like this.  So  to answer your question, Where did I hear this was required?  From MANY black people.  And MANY MANY more than one or two people.  I do not think it is nonsense for me to bring up an honest subject I was wondering about for a long time.  I have a right to state my opinion or questions on this forum as much as anyone else.



You are indeed right, you do have a right to state your opinion, but, I still say, it is a wrong assumption saying you are supposed to refer to black people as African American, I'm very up on news topics and though you do see the titles bandied about here and there, I've not seen it stated anywhere as a requirement.  The other part about you calling me various titles, I'm sorry you didn't see the playfulness in it, my humor doesn't always appeals.  I did think to change how I phrased the last part of what I said, the part calling what you said nonsense, somehow, I got caught up on something and didn't make the change, for that I do apologize.  Oh and I didn't say call me a slice of cake, I said you could call me for a slice of cake, I'm still open to that idea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2015)

Throughout my life, none of my black friends or coworkers have ever preferred or used the term African American to describe themselves.  I would respect the wishes of anyone when it came to the way they'd like to be described or addressed.  As Linda said, I rarely talk to anyone where I'm referring to their race or nationality.  Whether it's 'politically correct' or just respectful, I would use whatever term is chosen by the individual, I don't think much about it, or have a problem with it either way.


----------



## Linda (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm glad we are all good friends here!   We are pretty great.  I sometimes word things wrong but I never mean to offend anyone.  Yes, Applecruncher, I did see your high school photo, you reminded me a bit of a young Whitney Houston.  And AprilT I got back on here to apologize to you but I guess things are OK now, we are friends.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 4, 2015)

Whitney Houston? How about Halle Berry? Tyra Banks? Well, at least you didn't say LaWanda Page (Aunt Esther)


----------



## Pookie (Nov 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I believe it has.  When "everything" is subjected to the microscopic examination to find something that "offends", I think some have allowed themselves to go well beyond the bounds of what normal society finds reasonable in an effort to be offended. There is a vast chasm between harmless and hurtful.  Men are constantly shown on TV ads as juvenile, immature, inept and insensitivity but I don't see them on these message boards declaring war on anyone.  If this post upsets anyone, I am sorry but we all do have our opinions.  This was mine.



While I understand your point, I need to see examples of what exactly you're referring to. That way, I can create a much better, more informed reply to your post. Right now my post here is lame. What is it?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2015)

Linda, I actually think Whitney Houston was beautiful (and I've seen pics when she was very young.) Just kiddin' with ya.  But Halle and Tyra have more of a glamour thing going.

Also I recall my grandpa refused to say "black" - he always said "colored". He died at 90 in 2004. But my dad used to correct us back in the 70s..."don't say colored, say black". He died 5 yrs ago and never said African American.

Earlier this morning 2 friends were here (1 black, 1 Hispanic). The black friend was talking about something abd I heard him say "black" people, so did the Hispanic.

A caucasian friend (who is Jweish) always says African American. I don't correct her, but when talking with her I say black.

:shrug:


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2015)

imp said:


> "you certainly would not like anyone making fun of your weight or something like a *facial disfigurement"
> 
> *Been there, had that  (at age 14), endured painful remarks from classmates, which ingrained mental scars lasting to this day. Teach kids to be loving, not hateful.   imp


Not sure what you are referring to here imp?  Are you telling me I am fat and ugly?  (JOKING)  I hate having to say I'm joking every time I joke on here because in real life that isn't usually necessary.  But honestly I don't know who you were talking to or what comment you were responding to with your post here.  Not that it matters but I'm just saying....


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Linda, I actually think Whitney Houston was beautiful (and I've seen pics when she was very young.)  Just kiddin' with ya.   But Halle and Tyra have more of a glamour thing going.


 I know what you mean.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah, I'm also kinda confused by your comment, imp.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2015)

Linda said:


> Not sure what you are referring to here imp?  Are you telling me I am fat and ugly?  (JOKING)  I hate having to say I'm joking every time I joke on here because in real life that isn't usually necessary.  But honestly I don't know who you were talking to or what comment you were responding to with your post here.  Not that it matters but I'm just saying....



I use the grin smiley to indicate that I'm just joshing. Just type the word grin inside two colons. :grin:


----------



## imp (Nov 5, 2015)

*Reaction to Disfigurement*

Being old, I forget, thought I had told the story earlier, during my wandering verbosity. So, to explain:

Avid interest in Chemistry, had a big book of formulas and recipes, attempted making up a type of blasting powder listed in it. In our basement, in my "Lab", the stuff ignited ferociously, burning my mixing hand and face. The doctor proclaimed 2nd. degree burns, may leave scarring, my beard might come in patchy (I was actually 13, not 14 as I said earlier). 

Slow healing process, when I returned to school, 8th. grade, everyone already knew what had happened. Kids I had regarded as friends treated me differently, shunned, made nasty remarks about my appearance; my face looked like a blotchy purple plum. The scars formed thus were mental. Entering puberty is not the time for such an incident. The girls continued to look better and better, but I did not. 

The experience drove me to try to excel: I still hit the softball, and threw it, farther than the other guys could. It bought some respect. Tried to excel in academics, too, but only science and math prevailed with that. Not exactly a "P-C" experience, but close. Kids should be taught to be forgiving rather than nasty and hurtful.   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2015)

I remember starting high school and seeing a girl in my class who had a red birthmark covering half of her face. She was otherwise a pretty girl, fair skinned with red hair and delicate features. Being raised to be polite I tried not to stare. Two years later none of us even noticed it any more. We just saw a friend.


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow Imp, that is sad.  It did happen at a bad time of life, that's for sure.  

I have a friend who sort of had the same thing happen when he was young.  He and a friend were cooking something on the stove he shouldn't have been, some explosive and looked into the kettle as it exploded.  He lost enough of his eyesight to be legally blind.  Then years later when we met him, he had a broken leg for some reason or another.  Anyway, we were at his house and someone called trying to get a message to this other person so he said he'd drive over and tell them.  As he was heading out the door my brother yelled "Hey, you can't drive like that!" and the guy said "oh I forgot" and he went back and got a helmet!  He put the helmet on and got in the car and propted his leg up on the dashboard and took off driving!  So my brother ran out and stopped him and got in the car and did the driving.  So it's always made me wonder if he was as blind as he let on or was he just nuts enough to drive like that.  I know he is legally blind. 

So imp, now are you OK now?  I saw a pic of you once with a snake and you looked fine.


----------



## Linda (Nov 5, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I remember starting high school and seeing a girl in my class who had a red birthmark covering half of her face. She was otherwise a pretty girl, fair skinned with red hair and delicate features. Being raised to be polite I tried not to stare. Two years later none of us even noticed it any more. We just saw a friend.


I read somewhere recently that the longer you know someone the less you notice any deficiencies in their looks.  I believe that too, either that or the people I know have all gotten better looking as the years went by.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 5, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I remember starting high school and seeing a girl in my class who had a red birthmark covering half of her face. She was otherwise a pretty girl, fair skinned with red hair and delicate features. Being raised to be polite I tried not to stare. Two years later none of us even noticed it any more. We just saw a friend.


Warri, so often we see ugly as not ugly and we see the beautiful become ugly based only upon their actions.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 5, 2015)

Growing up in predominantly white, as in British descended, Sydney I rarely saw people with dark skin or almond shaped eyes. When I did they seemed very exotic and alien. They all seemed very different to me as a teen. 

Now I am so used to the technicolour population where I live that I hardly notice the difference. In particular, Asians don't seem to be different at all. The recent arrivals from Africa still seem to stand out but one of the nurses looking after my husband in hospital was from Burundi and apart from asking about his homeland, his skin colour wasn't an important issue of note. We talked about cultural differences. He was learning to look Australians in the eye which had been difficult for him because in Burundi this is considered rude.


----------



## imp (Nov 5, 2015)

Linda said:


> Wow Imp, that is sad.  It did happen at a bad time of life, that's for sure.
> 
> So imp, now are you OK now?  I saw a pic of you once with a snake and you looked fine.



Maybe the snake's presence averted your eyes? Ha!  I am indeed OK now, physically; mentally, well,......that's something else altogether. See, to begin with, I was always shy and non-committal, looking weird magnified that quirk of personality. AAR (At Any Rate, new PC), the face healed back to fairly normal color, no visible scars. I wonder now, 60 years later, just as I did then, how or why my eyesight was spared. My eyelashes and brows had been singed off, as was the front hair above my forehead.

Next day, checking in the Lab, my cherished "Henley's 20th. Century Book of Formulas and Recipes lay open on the old oak kitchen table in the basement, the pages burnt where flaming debris had landed! Wonder the place hadn't caught fire. FWIW, the stuff was called "Berge's Blasting Powder. Potassium Chlorate, sugar, and shaved paraffin wax. The wax was to be "triturated" in to the mix, a word I failed to find adequately defined in the big Websters. 

During my later similar endeavors, I always used a method of determining any substance's violent tendencies: a tiny bit placed on the vise, and  soundly struck with a hammer. Dangerous stuff explodes when you do that: dynamite, Potassium Chlorate.......yep.     imp


----------

